# What bit do i need for this?



## chrisogrady (Mar 30, 2005)

I need to recreate these air vents in a 3/4" piece of plywood, the hole is 3/8" wide and slightly rounded at the ends. What bit do i need, i was thinking a round nose bit but i dont think it will plunge deep enough to go all the way through the 3/4" wood.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, I would suggest a 3/8" spiral up cut bit. You can save a good amount of money by using a high speed steel bit for this. It should run you around $12. Remember to make your cut in a couple passes, perhaps a 1/4" at a time.


----------



## cabinetsetc (Jan 8, 2005)

Use a 3/8 in straight bit but make about 4 passes taking a little at a time for a good sharp cut. Rick


----------



## chrisogrady (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

